# Need your boat detailed?



## Choozee (Jun 12, 2010)

Due to the oil spill, my detail business has slowed dramatically! I have beed doing this for 5 years and guarentee my work. please give me a call if you are needing a wash, wax, compound....etc Thanks! Tina 850-572-6996


----------



## Choozee (Jun 12, 2010)

Thank you Jim for the work! The glass is shinin' fer sur!


----------

